# Snow



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

How much snow in southern ND


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Hope everyone hasn't left. New day....New season. What is everyone seeing out there ? Snow for opening is different. How is harvest coming ? Not good I expect due to wx. BobM and Shasha what are your observations so far ? Thanks for replying.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Two hours ago we had 14 inches of snow. I cleared the driveway and another two inches has fallen on that. Wind has hit 61mph here in Jamestown.

One of my friends started on his beans nearly a month ago, but I think 90% are in the field yet. I have heard some begin to sprout which means they have lost them. I have seen no corn harvested.

They say we could get in the 40's next week, but with this snow on the ground I don't think it will happen.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Harvest will be worse then last year. A would assume a lot of fields won't get touched until it freezes or next spring.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I've been told everything is very wet, crops aren't harvested and the roads are sketchy in some areas. I'm waiting until after deer season to make my trip unless there is a early blizzard.

The cover is still very dense. My source is reliable.

Good luck it's still way better than GEORGIA


----------

